
Show HN: A site with news and resources for Mac, iOS, Swift and ObjC developers - corecode
https://apple-developer.org
======
corecode
We are Mac developers and for many years now we have been frustrated by the
lack of any websites with news and resources for developers targeting Apple's
platforms. So we decided to make one ourselves. We hope to find others out
there that are thinking the same and give us some feedback on the site. With
over 16 million registered developers (according to Apple), there has to be
some demand for this ;-)

P.S. don't forget to check out the resources section filled with over 350
hierarchically organised links to interesting apple developer resources.

------
stiGGG
Bookmarked, nice! A little design feedback: I think the font-weight for the
content of the posts is too thin. Yeah ok it's apple stylish, but not very
comfortable to read from my point of view.

------
corecode
Yay! Our first reader :) thanks for the feedback - and you are right -
readability is more important than appearance.

